

The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - jgrahamc
http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2010/01/review_the_immortal_life_of_henrietta_lacks_by_rebecca_skloo.php

======
jgrahamc
The story of the HeLa line was something I really wanted to include in The
Geek Atlas, but I couldn't come up with a convincing place to visit to go with
it. Glad to see that this book is finally coming out.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HeLa>

